# Swimming in the fronds



## emily&hannah (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello,
Just about to move to Dubai and thinking about living on the palm jumeriah. Want to know if it is ok and safe to swim in the waters around the fronds of the palm? Ie can you swim and use the waters or are they just a very pricey view?
Thx


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

they are called private beaches, so yes you can swim there ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> they are called private beaches, so yes you can swim there ...


I think you'll find the OP was asking about safety & health...

-


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

well i know this much if you want to swim there it shall be on your own risk, but i know the water is clean so i can say it wont hurt your health


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The water gets seriously hot in the summer. Not pleasant at all.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I read that the water in the fronds was disgusting because there wasn't a natural water flow so the water just stagnated. Not sure how true that is though.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi

You can swim in the water but depending on the time of year sometimes there are loads of jellyfish - I kayak on the fronds and before the summer there were millions of them - Im not a sea swimmer but the kids dont have a prob swimming in it when it is safe.

Hope this helps


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a couple of friends with Villas on the fronds and there is no way you`d catch me swimming in there, it just looks like a stagnant pond and is really not very inviting. There just isn`t enough of a current to keep the water moving.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> There just isn`t enough of a current to keep the water moving.


that is very true the water is just still ... i dont know why it looks clean though maybe each frond has different type of water


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I have a couple of friends with Villas on the fronds and there is no way you`d catch me swimming in there, it just looks like a stagnant pond and is really not very inviting. There just isn`t enough of a current to keep the water moving.


Not the case in Frond O - water is usually clean


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Water circulation takes around 1-2 months to fully clear out, it gets very stagnant...

Loads of jellys and also urchins!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, from my time there I wouldn't have gone in the water. So I think it's just a pricey view.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Two years ago they put out a health warning advising people to only swim in their swimming pools, better to go down to the beach at the marina and play in the waves there.


----------

